# HELP SULCATA IS HURT!



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Mar 1, 2015)

somehow my sulcata got a big rock stuck between his back leg and his shell!!! how do i get it out? his leg is stuck because of the rock and he keeps running around in pain!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Mar 1, 2015)

the rock has gotten so deep and wedged in 2 scutes are starting to split


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Mar 1, 2015)

the rock is now half way inside the tortoise and has cut open is skin.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Mar 1, 2015)

i can't find a vet thats open tomorrow. i live in Danville CA does anyone know a vet that can help me on sunday?


----------



## Zeko (Mar 1, 2015)

I would soak him in warm water, and see if it relaxes so the rock can be removed.

I would imagine you could hold his leg and pull slightly, so that you could reach the rock?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Mar 1, 2015)

@Tom @Anthony P


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Mar 1, 2015)

Zeko said:


> I would soak him in warm water, and see if it relaxes so the rock can be removed.
> 
> I would imagine you could hold his leg and pull slightly, so that you could reach the rock?


he wont put out his leg because of the rock. its to far back to reach. i don't think i should soak him because the rock has entered in body and i don't wham him to fill up with water.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Mar 1, 2015)

@Cowboy_Ken


----------



## Zeko (Mar 1, 2015)

I'm pretty sure if the rock is inside the tortoise, it's going to cause way more problems than gently pulling on the leg and taking it out.

Are you SURE it's inside the tortoise, and not just pushed against the skin and the skin is wrapped around it? 

Take a pict.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Mar 1, 2015)

@Yvonne G @ALDABRAMAN


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Mar 1, 2015)

Zeko said:


> I'm pretty sure if the rock is inside the tortoise, it's going to cause way more problems than gently pulling on the leg and taking it out.
> 
> Are you SURE it's inside the tortoise, and not just pushed against the skin and the skin is wrapped around it?
> 
> Take a pict.


i can see the skin all torn up and bloody. i can't grab his leg its to far inside his shell.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Mar 1, 2015)

i found a vet http://www.vcahospitals.com/crocker...ign=VCA_Crocker_Animal_Hospital#emergency-tab


----------



## Zeko (Mar 1, 2015)

My guess, the rock has scratched his skin from him sucking in his head and arms.

You need to get his arm out, if you can't force it out by grabbing, then you need to relax the tortoise so his leg/head comes out.

Unless you are 100% sure the rock is "inside" the tortoise, I would bath him in warm water and see. Water will likely relax the tortoise, and possible help work the rock out from between his leg and shell.


----------



## leigti (Mar 1, 2015)

Take a deep breath for a minute. Like the above post asked, has the rock actually entered the body cavity or is it just wrapped up in the skin? If you lift your tortoise up and get the weight off his legs will he try to straighten his leg?


----------



## leigti (Mar 1, 2015)

Hold him straight up-and-down with his head up or even hold him like he's laying on his back. This usually makes the tortoise extend their neck out and their legs possibly.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Mar 1, 2015)

leigti said:


> Take a deep breath for a minute. Like the above post asked, has the rock actually entered the body cavity or is it just wrapped up in the skin? If you lift your tortoise up and get the weight off his legs will he try to straighten his leg?


its his back leg even when i put him down his leg is still inside his body.


----------



## leigti (Mar 1, 2015)

He needs to get the weight off his legs so lift him up off the floor. He's not a huge tortoise is he?


----------



## Zeko (Mar 1, 2015)

Please give us a picture or two so we can see what we are working with


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Mar 1, 2015)

leigti said:


> He needs to get the weight off his legs so lift him up off the floor. He's not a huge tortoise is he?


9inches.


----------



## leigti (Mar 1, 2015)

You may have to get somebody else to help you. And that way they can pull the leg out if he won't.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Mar 1, 2015)




----------



## Zeko (Mar 1, 2015)

Okay, so the rock is not "inside" the tortoise, it's just in a cavity/space between the foot and the shell.

What I would do is take a bottle, fill it with warmer water (85-90f) and squeeze it into that cavity.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Mar 1, 2015)

the rock is long and part is inside him and the other part is out.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Mar 1, 2015)

Zeko said:


> Okay, so the rock is not "inside" the tortoise, it's just in a cavity/space between the foot and the shell.
> 
> What I would do is take a bottle, fill it with warmer water (85-90f) and squeeze it into that cavity.


there is blood, it is half way inside the tortoise.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Mar 1, 2015)

Zeko said:


> Okay, so the rock is not "inside" the tortoise, it's just in a cavity/space between the foot and the shell.
> 
> What I would do is take a bottle, fill it with warmer water (85-90f) and squeeze it into that cavity.


already put water on it.


----------



## Zeko (Mar 1, 2015)

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> the rock is long and part is inside him and the other part is out.



There would be blood absolutely everywhere if it was inside of him. Imagine what happens when you fell and got a rock in the knee as a kid.

You don't got many options, try a warm soak, try a water bottle squeezed in there, or wait and bring him to a vet.


----------



## leigti (Mar 1, 2015)

It's not going to come out until his leg comes out. Does he extends his other legs if you laying on his back or hold them up in the air? Is there anybody there that can help you, sometimes it's hard to get a hold of one leg all by yourself.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Mar 1, 2015)

leigti said:


> It's not going to come out until his leg comes out. Does he extends his other legs if you laying on his back or hold them up in the air? Is there anybody there that can help you, sometimes it's hard to get a hold of one leg all by yourself.


the leg is not coming out. its 2 in the mooring any my dad refused to help.


----------



## leigti (Mar 1, 2015)

I think you should try the warm soak idea. Just make sure the container is clean. Maybe it will relax him enough that he will extend the leg or you can try Priam the rock out when he's in the water. Have you tried using a qtip or your little finger?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Mar 1, 2015)

leigti said:


> I think you should try the warm soak idea. Just make sure the container is clean. Maybe it will relax him enough that he will extend the leg or you can try Priam the rock out when he's in the water. Have you tried using a qtip or your little finger?


my fingers don fit between his leg and his shell.


----------



## leigti (Mar 1, 2015)

Just try the warm soak. It will give you both a little time to calm down and relax.


----------



## Zeko (Mar 1, 2015)

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> my fingers don fit between his leg and his shell.



Alright, go put him in warm water and start soaking him.

While he is soaking, go see if your dad has a pair of needle nose pliers. You can use these to try to grab the rock, OR put them closed between the leg and shell and slowly open and see if the leg comes out.

That's the best I got, and it's what I would be trying.

I'll bet you $100, the rock is not actually inside the tortoise. It's simply in a cavity between the leg/shell/skin. Now there may be some blood from the rock scratching/when he pulled his leg in. But unless there is blood pouring out of him, I'm positive it isn't inside the tortoise.


----------



## Maro2Bear (Mar 1, 2015)

I agree with others, especially since it's early in the morning there, no soon vet trip, nice tub of warm water and let him in there on his own for a good, LONG time, making sure water is right temps. Poor thing is probably traumatized by now, and he needs some time to be left to soak, stay warm and stretch his legs out.


----------



## leigti (Mar 1, 2015)

If you don't have pliers you can also use tweezers but they may not be big enough. Just don't poke in there top much so you don't poke a hole.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Mar 1, 2015)

hes soaking right now.


----------



## leigti (Mar 1, 2015)

Good. Give it a good half hour. I know it is scary when your animal is hurt any want to fix it right now, but sometimes you just have to stop and take a step back for a minute. I know that is very hard to do. I'm sorry your dad wouldn't help. My dad was like that too. He never understood how much I cared for my animals.


----------



## Maro2Bear (Mar 1, 2015)

Not sure how large of a container that you are soaking him in, but you MIGHT want to use a much larger container that is filled deeper than normal. My thoughts are the deeper water will encourage your sully to actually swim, and just sit. The swimming motion with all four legs might help dislodge the stone.

For now, let him soak. 

Good luck.


----------



## leigti (Mar 1, 2015)

When the stone dust come out, dry the area off, put a little antibiotic Wayment on it and he'll be good to go. If it is bleeding a little bit, then just let it bleed, that is the body's way to get rid of dirt etc. the gets in the wound. don't put antibiotic on if it is still bleeding a little bit. It has to be dry. my phone is dying but I will keep checking in.


----------



## jeffjeff (Mar 1, 2015)

can you get any thing behind the stone? needle nose pliers, a lolly pop stick or something to wiggle it a little. it will most likely only need to turn/move a touch and will fall out, a little lube of some sort may help Vaseline or ky perhaps not sure what would be safe but i'would think if its ok for baby's it should be fine. good luck i hope you get it sorted and hes ok.


----------



## taza (Mar 1, 2015)

Nick, How did you make out? Did you get the stone out?


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 1, 2015)

Nick:

You're just going to have to bite the bullet and do it! Get something that can fit in along side the rock - a stick, a skewer, whatever - and pry the rock out. First squirt some oil up in there to make it all slippery, and pry the rock out. This is all part of being an animal-keeper (or a dad). You're going to have to solve all kinds of problems in day-to-day tortoise-keeping. Yes, it's going to hurt the tortoise, but it will be over quickly. Then clean it well and apply some Neosporin.

What do you think the vet will do? Same as described above.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Mar 1, 2015)

Yvonne G said:


> Nick:
> 
> You're just going to have to bite the bullet and do it! Get something that can fit in along side the rock - a stick, a skewer, whatever - and pry the rock out. First squirt some oil up in there to make it all slippery, and pry the rock out. This is all part of being an animal-keeper (or a dad). You're going to have to solve all kinds of problems in day-to-day tortoise-keeping. Yes, it's going to hurt the tortoise, but it will be over quickly. Then clean it well and apply some Neosporin.
> 
> What do you think the vet will do? Same as described above.


i still can't get it out. can the vet make her sleep and then take it out?


----------



## HLogic (Mar 1, 2015)

The vet won't likely anesthetize a small tort. It would take longer than simply removing it.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Mar 1, 2015)

HLogic said:


> The vet won't likely anesthetize a small tort. It would take longer than simply removing it.


i can not remove it. its still stuck


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Mar 1, 2015)

you guys don't know whats going on. i can't remove it.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Mar 1, 2015)

@Yvonne G what vet should i take him to.


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 1, 2015)

Ask for your mom or dad to help you. Lubricate the rock and pry it out. You're just going to have to get tough and do it, Nick.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Mar 1, 2015)

Yvonne G said:


> Ask for your mom or dad to help you. Lubricate the rock and pry it out. You're just going to have to get tough and do it, Nick.


it against the tortoises hip so that why he doest extend his leg. what shall i get it out which?


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 1, 2015)

If you can't get your finger up in there, then try using a rounded stick. It should pop right out with lubrication.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Mar 1, 2015)

Yvonne G said:


> If you can't get your finger up in there, then try using a rounded stick. It should pop right out with lubrication.


can i use cooking oil?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Mar 1, 2015)

my fingers are to big to get it out.


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 1, 2015)

Yes, cooking oil is fine.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Mar 1, 2015)

i just checked on him and the rock is 4 times deeper inside of him.


----------



## HLogic (Mar 1, 2015)

Have needle-nosed pliers, forceps or hemostats handy in case you need to grab & pull it out.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Mar 1, 2015)

HLogic said:


> Have needle-nosed pliers, forceps or hemostats handy in case you need to grab & pull it out.


the don't fit around the rock.


----------



## Killerrookie (Mar 1, 2015)

Have you tried touching his front legs? Reason I ask is the tortoise will pull his front legs in and his back legs will pop out that's how I get my tortoise to give me it's back leg so I can give it a shot. But your gonna have to tough up and take it out yourself that tortoise needs your help and I understand it's gonna be hard trying to get that rock out but put him in water to make him swim or do what the other guys are saying with the oil.


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 1, 2015)

Isn't there anyone on the Forum close to Nick that can go help him?


----------



## Killerrookie (Mar 1, 2015)

Yvonne G said:


> Isn't there anyone on the Forum close to Nick that can go help him?


Where does he live?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Mar 1, 2015)

he is now kinda putting his leg out but the rock is still stuck inside of him.


----------



## Killerrookie (Mar 1, 2015)

Touch his front legs see if that makes his back ones pop out


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Mar 1, 2015)

Killerrookie said:


> Touch his front legs see if that makes his back ones pop out


doesn't do anything.


----------



## tortdad (Mar 1, 2015)

Explain to your dad how much a trip to the emergency vet is and tell him to take you there or help you fix it


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Mar 1, 2015)

tortdad said:


> Explain to your dad how much a trip to the emergency vet is and tell him to take you there or help you fix it


its impossible to get it out. i need to know a good reptile vet near where i live.


----------



## HLogic (Mar 1, 2015)

You probably also need to know that $300 - $500 (if not more) is what the vet bill will be.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Mar 1, 2015)

HLogic said:


> You probably also need to know that $300 - $500 (if not more) is what the vet bill will be.


this is my baby, money doesn't matter.


----------



## leigti (Mar 1, 2015)

If he is starting to pull his leg out that is good, soak him some more and let him relax and hopefully he will bring his leg all the way out. I have a feeling that you would spend about three minutes at the vets office. So hopefully you can get this out yourself and save some money and frustration.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Mar 1, 2015)

leigti said:


> If he is starting to pull his leg out that is good, soak him some more and let him relax and hopefully he will bring his leg all the way out. I have a feeling that you would spend about three minutes at the vets office. So hopefully you can get this out yourself and save some money and frustration.


i can already get the leg out now but the rock is still half way inside of him and wont move.


----------



## leigti (Mar 1, 2015)

Can you get a hold of it at all, with tweezers or pliers maybe?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Mar 1, 2015)

leigti said:


> Can you get a hold of it at all, with tweezers or pliers maybe?


i still can't fit it in there. i tried all of this.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Mar 1, 2015)

i need to know a vet i can take him to????!!!!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Mar 1, 2015)

OMFG YES **** YEA IT OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Mar 1, 2015)

my little baby girl is going be all ok


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Mar 1, 2015)

sorry i was mean to you tortoise people i was freaking out


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Mar 1, 2015)

he is a little bloody and cut up.what can i put on the cut?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Mar 1, 2015)




----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Mar 1, 2015)

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 120302


Im going to murder this rock.


----------



## Killerrookie (Mar 1, 2015)

Where did he get that rock from? I'm glad you got it out tho!!!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Mar 1, 2015)

Killerrookie said:


> Where did he get that rock from? I'm glad you got it out tho!!!


i think from is outdoor enclosure.


----------



## tortdad (Mar 1, 2015)

Soak him some more now that it's out. You're going to want to flush that area out with water, let it dry, then add some ointment took it. Do you have a turkey baster or eye dropper to flush that area out? Keep him out of the dirt for a bit so it can heal too


----------



## Lyn W (Mar 1, 2015)

So glad she's OK now, I have been holding my breath reading all this and could feel your panic! I'm not a tortoise expert but I am a first aider (for humans but basic principal should be the same) so make sure you do as the others have said warm soaks or flushing of the area and keep her out of the dirt for a while to avoid infection. Well done to you too for getting there in the end.


----------



## Jodie (Mar 1, 2015)

What a dramatic thread. Really glad this worked out. Good job getting the rock out.


----------



## Maro2Bear (Mar 1, 2015)

Wow - more like a boulder! Glad it FINALLY was dislodged.


----------



## Odin's Gma (Mar 1, 2015)

So relieved for you and your tort. I don't think I am alone in saying that your panic was shared by many of us. Good thoughts.


----------



## leigti (Mar 1, 2015)

That's a pretty impressive rock  I'm glad it's out.


----------



## leigti (Mar 1, 2015)

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> sorry i was mean to you tortoise people i was freaking out


It's okay. Everybody is allowed a freak out moment now and then. And if God for bid this ever happens again you will know what to do.


----------



## Zeko (Mar 1, 2015)

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> Im going to murder this rock.



Told yea little buddy, there was no way it was actually inside the tortoise. Glad it came out!


----------



## Merrick (Mar 2, 2015)

Happy to see everything worked out. [emoji2] hope your tort is feeling better


----------



## Robertchrisroph (Mar 2, 2015)

as a dad and grandfather please tell your dad? Oh never mind. Your


----------



## Franklin's Dad (Apr 27, 2015)

Jesus... I'm getting nervous just reading this thread. Good luck with it... (fingers crossed)


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Apr 27, 2015)

Franklin's Dad said:


> Jesus... I'm getting nervous just reading this thread. Good luck with it... (fingers crossed)


he's totally fine now. a couple days ago the scab fell off, so he's all healed up now.


----------

